# Model: Tiffany



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2012)

This time I used a single OCF (SB800) through a Lumiquest softbox III camera left for fill. 
Her hair is so dark, I tried to preserve details best I could. 





Tiffany by Trever1t, on Flickr




Tiffany by Trever1t, on Flickr


More on my FLICKR


----------



## Flyer (Jan 1, 2012)

I like them ... the whole set.  

It looks like she likes tha camera.  

I really like her in this set too.


----------



## Noxire (Jan 1, 2012)

I like them, but if I'd have to pick one I like the best it would be 1# since 2# is a little flatter and less defining shadows.

Great job balancing the ambient and using the sun as rim-light, beautiful model too. 

The only thing I don't like is the red object in the background. (park bench?)


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, park bench. My intent was to inside the park where there are wonderful locations to shoot but alas the gates were locked and we setup outside in less desireble location. 

I also like the first one best of this set  but I have many more from another setting that I think are better, just too tired to edit right now.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2012)

To me, the first is better than the second.  The shadows aren't as flattering in the second photo.  However, I think you did a very good job on the first one.  Well done.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2012)

Jail bait


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 1, 2012)

Her hair is down on your left.  That means you want the light to be on camera right.


----------



## kousPhoto (Jan 1, 2012)

I liked the lighting. I would have liked to have see more flattering poses- but part of that is the outfit. Don't get me wrong- she is a gorgeous girl- and she appears comfortable-and great facial expressions.But I also don't fault you for her outfit choice. Overall I like them!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah, she's very young, much younger than she looks.  I had the sun on the right, we couldn't re-locate because the park was closed. Shadow is a bit strong across her face but I like the shot, I don't feel it's too distracting.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

Garden Nymph by Trever1t, on Flickr




_POR7638-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Jail bait



Maybe not judging by the ring on her finger.  Looks either married or engaged.  In any case, the girl is gorgeous!  So much so that I'm way too distracted by her looks to be able to critique the photos


----------



## cnutco (Jan 3, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Jail bait
> ...



I agree!  She is very easy to look at...

NICE SET!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you. She's 16 (so behave yourselves ) and quite an experienced model. Schwetty only knew because I had told him previously. Most guess 21. I took 200 frames in 2 locations in 35 minutes, most of which were keepers.


----------



## ph0enix (Jan 3, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Thank you. She's 16 (so behave yourselves ) and quite an experienced model. Schwetty only knew because I had told him previously. Most guess 21. I took 200 frames in 2 locations in 35 minutes, most of which were keepers.



Ah!  Very sexy yet tasteful set!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jan 3, 2012)

Good thing that shirt is long because she forgot to put pants on.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

uh, it's a dress.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 3, 2012)

I think this is a good set.  Some of the shadows from the light camera left were distracting.  I think a second fill light could have helped with some of them, specifically when she had her right shoulder forward creating shadow from the flash.  I think you did a nice job with the park being closed and having to rethink everything.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Jan 3, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> uh, it's a dress.



I know it's a dress - I was just joking because it's not much of a dress and barely even covers her butt. Don't mind me - I'm just not big on how parents let kids dress these days. The shots are well executed, however, as has been previously noted.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

I had contemplated using the on-cam flash as a little fill but didn't. I didn't lug a lot of gear, just one stand and the Lumiquest.


----------



## ryan_caldero (Jan 3, 2012)

nice post processin, what technique did you use?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you Ryan,

I am sure I do things the hard way. I am self taught with LR3 and CS5 and I know I'm a terrible teacher 

LR3 basic adjustments, white balance bumped up just a little more warmth. Crop and edit in CS5 for some skin smoothing, cloning, curves adjustments and that's about it. Convert in LR3 to .jpg


It takes longer but I look at every shot as unique...


----------



## camz (Jan 3, 2012)

Trev :thumbup::thumbup:

Would love to work with this model.  Is she local here in the bay?


----------



## ryan_caldero (Jan 3, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Thank you Ryan,
> 
> I am sure I do things the hard way. I am self taught with LR3 and CS5 and I know I'm a terrible teacher
> 
> ...



I totally feel ya on the self taught... I taught myself and plenty of trial and error , but i like the methods used.  As for your off camera flash, did you shoot manual using radio triggers or did you use something fancy like pocket wizards? If not what settings did you use and how far did you place the flash from yoru subject?


----------



## unpopular (Jan 3, 2012)

Another not-so-beginner posting in the beginners forum.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

camz said:


> Trev :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Would love to work with this model.  Is she local here in the bay?



I'm not finished with her yet! lol, shoot me a PM, email or whatever and I'll share her MM# with ya.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Another not-so-beginner posting in the beginners forum.



Awww, I still think of myself as a beginner but I thank you for the compliment


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

ryan_caldero said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Ryan,
> ...



I triggered the OCF in SU4 mode (manual) using Nikons CLS system triggered with the on-camera flash (cam flash set to not affect exposure "---") Flash was on a stand about 6' or so from the model and I was about 20' away from stand.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 3, 2012)

For those that hate to click links...





_POR7667-Edit by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## cnutco (Jan 4, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Thank you. She's 16 (so behave yourselves ) and quite an experienced model. Schwetty only knew because I had told him previously. Most guess 21. I took 200 frames in 2 locations in 35 minutes, most of which were keepers.



It's all that extra stuff in the chicken these days!!!

Really, great set!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 4, 2012)

It really is the chicken 

Thanks for all the kind words and critique.


----------

